# Tail light issue 2011 SE



## jwaraksa (Jul 10, 2018)

I am having an issue with my tail lights. When the head lights are off the tail lights (brake and directionals) work as they should. Once you turn the head lights on the tail lights no longer work. The deck lid lights work and the third brake light works just not the corner tail lights. I have dismantled the sockets cleaned all of the contacts where the bulb and harness plug in and replaced the bulbs. It is still not working.
Has anyone else had this issue or know what to look at next?

I am guessing this is part of a bigger electrical issue as the cruise will only turn on intermittently and the driver seat heater will turn on only briefly and then turns itself off.

TIA for any direction!


----------



## jwaraksa (Jul 10, 2018)

Issue sorted. Replaced the bulb sockets and all is right with the world.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting back the solution to the problem, instead of the drive-by post & run. Hopefully will help someone in the future experiencing same problem.


----------



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

Everyone should inspect their tail light sockets. Mine were brown, both left and right sides, obviously overheated in spite of the bulbs being the correct ones. Not clear what causes them to overheat but they are easily replaced.


----------

